# 2020 Visiting Salmon



## TboneCooper (Jul 8, 2019)

I really appreciate the effort you put into these updates, thanks so much! On a related note, being a local, what is your gauge on how folks are feeling there about out-of-towners? Are people wearing mask around town, etc? I'm not planning a trip until August, but was curious regardless.



Thanks again,
Travis


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

codycleve,

you posting this information is very much appreciated.
Thank you for doing this.


----------



## 801firefighter (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks! Great info!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I saw the Pork Peddler got good Yelp reviews. Looking forward to trying it.


The Junkyard and Oddfellows Bakery are always my must-stops.

And the Wags & Bags animal shelter thrift shop sometimes has some killer deals. My wifey found me a Pendleton shirt for $5, and I found some Eddie Bauer shoes in size 14!

Arfmann's has good pricing and selection on western wear/outdoor clothing if you need a rain coat or some great woolens.


----------



## jpurkiss (May 1, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Cody. Your effort is appreciated. The information was helpful last year and will be again this year. Hopefully things will open up by August.


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

*Good stuff*

This was great information. Thanks for posting it! We'd been considering a preseason Main Salmon run if it were safe and prudent, but I think we're going to let things cool off a little more and hope for a July or early August cancellation to pop up.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

" Pro tip, on your breakfast burrito substitute country gravy for their cheese sauce." whaaaaaaat? Green Chili sauce goes on burritos. My god this is going to be a rough trip, may just have to bag the entire thing.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> " Pro tip, on your breakfast burrito substitute country gravy for their cheese sauce." whaaaaaaat? Green Chili sauce goes on burritos. My god this is going to be a rough trip, may just have to bag the entire thing.



I spent a month fighting fire in Reserve new mexico and I would kill for a burrito with green sauce. Loved the food down there.. You just don't see the new mexico green and red sauce anywhere up here.. If someone knows of some let me know.. We have to deal with the hand we are delt.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

The name of the new store going in is Mountain Harvest Country store.. It looks like they are close to opening but things got pushed back with Covid. They do have a facebook.


----------



## UseTheSpinMove (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this info, codycleve. It's a welcoming message and a good reminder to stop in Salmon and make some community connections (safely and carefully, in this day and age).


----------



## coldrainandsnow (Apr 28, 2020)

I haven’t been to the Shady Nook since Marnie passed away. Any clue how they have held up?


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Do you know if law enforcement there are doing anything about the recent incident involving vandalism of boater vehicles at Cache Bar?


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

*Salmon*

Thanks for this info, Cody. We stopped at Odd Fellows' bakery and loved it. They do a great job with everything. Also used Murdoch's for propane and they were fast and efficient. Again, appreciate the info.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Pine said:


> Do you know if law enforcement there are doing anything about the recent incident involving vandalism of boater vehicles at Cache Bar?


I know they looked into it. the problem with a crime like this being so isolated unless you have an eye witness the chances of anyone getting caught is very slim. It does sound like it was an isolated incident.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

coldrainandsnow said:


> I haven’t been to the Shady Nook since Marnie passed away. Any clue how they have held up?


Shortly after she passed it seemed like it went down hill a bit and I have not been back much since.. I think they have done better and am not going to bad mouth them at all as i have been back very few times since. my visits in the last few years have been for drinks and appetizers. I really should go back and give it another shot so I can give some better info.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

The new market is now open in salmon that will provide some groceries for people on sundays.. It is located on main street next to the bear. " the old McPherson building". I went in yesterday to check it out... They have some bulk bin stuff which is nice. Most everything is organic and local as possible. There are a lot of options for people with diet restrictions such as keto, vegan, non dairy and general healthy non gmo food.. Super nice people and most things are more expensive than the grocery store but also better health food type products.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

*What's the deal with flows?*

Was supposed to put in on Saturday and take out 6 days later. One of our trip members called up last night and said he had talked to someone who lives in Salmon that he knows from working on the river back in the day and that the river is way bigger than the USGS gauges indicate. They reckoned it's between 5.8 and 6.2 on the ramp and headed toward 7' with really cold water from recent rain and snow.

Is this guy bullshitting us? The gauges for the Main and MFS look like the level should be around 4' give or take.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

The MF gauge (MF Lodge at Yellow Pine) took a small bump last night, 
https://waterdata.usgs.gov/id/nwis/uv?site_no=13309220

The two gauges at Shoup show a steady downward trend.
https://waterdata.usgs.gov/id/nwis/...te_no=13307000,13310199&format=gif_mult_sites

The Snotel site at Banner Summit hit 0 a few weeks ago.


I don't have firsthand eyes-on information on the Salmon, but I'd have to think he's BSing you.





Lochsa and Selway have been on their way down with minor blips up for 3 weeks (firsthand and agree with gauges). it was rainy and cold enough that they didn't jump up..but the winter snowpack is gone.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

the_dude said:


> Was supposed to put in on Saturday and take out 6 days later. One of our trip members called up last night and said he had talked to someone who lives in Salmon that he knows from working on the river back in the day and that the river is way bigger than the USGS gauges indicate. They reckoned it's between 5.8 and 6.2 on the ramp and headed toward 7' with really cold water from recent rain and snow.
> 
> Is this guy bullshitting us? The gauges for the Main and MFS look like the level should be around 4' give or take.


Drove over the salmon river twice today.. It has not jumped at all if anything its going down.. I assume you are talking about corn creek gauge.. I know people like to crunch numbers and add this to that and try and get the level on the ramp. Long story short call the north fork ranger district at (208) 865-2700 and they will tell you the actual level on the ramp at corn creek.


----------



## tbirk (Jul 1, 2009)

Cody,
Do you know if Goldbug Hot Springs is still closed? I cannot get through to the field office to verify. Thanks!


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

the_dude said:


> Was supposed to put in on Saturday and take out 6 days later. One of our trip members called up last night and said he had talked to someone who lives in Salmon that he knows from working on the river back in the day and that the river is way bigger than the USGS gauges indicate. They reckoned it's between 5.8 and 6.2 on the ramp and headed toward 7' with really
> cold water from recent rain and snow.
> 
> Is this guy bullshitting us? The gauges for the Main and MFS look like the level should be around 4' give or take.


We turned the corner on the 5th, it was about 5.9 that day(there was nobody official at Corn, so I just looked at the numbers on the ramp)
It's dropped significantly since. 
My calculations put it at 4-4.5' right now.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

tbirk said:


> Cody,
> Do you know if Goldbug Hot Springs is still closed? I cannot get through to the field office to verify. Thanks!


Goldbud is managed by the BLM and before goldbug and sharkey where listed on their closures under the covid-19 page.. I just checked the website again toady and did not see them listed so it looks like they are open. If i hear anything more I will update.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

We are under a Winter storm warning starting at 9pm tonight. Snow level to drop to 5000' with the higher elevations getting 10" of new snow.. Salmon is forecast for 1.3" of rain in the next 24hrs which will provide a bump but with such a low snow level i think it won really spike.


----------



## MTrafthobbit (May 27, 2020)

Maybe this isn't best thread for this question but I'm turning the corner from MF to Main this summer and I'm wondering what people's suggestions were for resupply with fresh goods. We are having part of our group take out after MF so was going to leave some dry goods in a rig but not sure about produce or the like.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

are you planning on taking a day and coming into salmon or trying to avoid that all together. If you are trying not to come into salmon One option may be Salmon river food packs. They are great people and may be able to help you.. If leave them a cooler and have them send fresh goods with the car that is being shuttled to cache. Salmon River Food Packs


----------



## Matthew73 (Jun 26, 2011)

Cody,

Which is the bakery you like? Odd Fellows or River City? Or are they both good? 

Thanks for all of the info you post here BTW


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Matthew73 said:


> Cody,
> 
> Which is the bakery you like? Odd Fellows or River City? Or are they both good?
> 
> Thanks for all of the info you post here BTW


They are both good but I use them differently. For bread and pastries I go to odd fellows, get a loaf of 80 mile bread you wont be sorry. For a breakfast burrito or a sandwich i go to river city baking.


----------



## 801firefighter (Feb 23, 2019)

Little off topic... Does anyone know if the Flying B ranch is open on MFS? Launching in a couple days. Thanks.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

801firefighter said:


> Little off topic... Does anyone know if the Flying B ranch is open on MFS? Launching in a couple days. Thanks.


We were there on the 2nd or 3rd, and they were open.
Were requiring masks in the store(they had a box of them)
And only allowing 4 people at a time.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

It was open when I went through a few days ago. They do make you sign in and wear a face mask if you want to go inside to purchase anything. (face masks were provided)


----------



## jeporch (Jun 9, 2011)

We've got a low water trip coming up in late August. Wondering how things are going in general. It appears that all the trips are launching unless there are No Shows that are not apparent. How are the commercial trips handling the social distancing? Are things business as usual at the put in and take out? Are people trying to social distance? Masks? Is the water on at Indian? Is it still a middle entry at Cove? Let's here some trip reports.


----------



## 801firefighter (Feb 23, 2019)

Sweet, thanks for the beta.


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

Cody, is the issue with the Invasive species stickers resolved i.e. are they readily available. Oh and you should write a guide book..."Critical Info You Should Know Before Coming to Salmon ID" you help so much!!! It would be nice if us Buzzards could reward you. I'd donate 5 bucks every spring!!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

jeporch said:


> We've got a low water trip coming up in late August. Wondering how things are going in general. It appears that all the trips are launching unless there are No Shows that are not apparent. How are the commercial trips handling the social distancing? Are things business as usual at the put in and take out? Are people trying to social distance? Masks? Is the water on at Indian? Is it still a middle entry at Cove? Let's here some trip reports.


I follow some of the local guide companies on instagram and it appears that it's business as usual


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

John_in_Loveland said:


> Cody, is the issue with the Invasive species stickers resolved i.e. are they readily available. Oh and you should write a guide book..."Critical Info You Should Know Before Coming to Salmon ID" you help so much!!! It would be nice if us Buzzards could reward you. I'd donate 5 bucks every spring!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Invasive species stickers are still a pain to get. No one in salmon has them available at this time.. I stopped by the salmon fly box to try and purchase one a few days ago and he said they still dont have them but are hoping to soon. He talked to the state and said they will not be enforcing them until at least July one.. That is just what he told me so I take no responsibility if someone shows up without one and gets in a pinch.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

MTrafthobbit said:


> Maybe this isn't best thread for this question but I'm turning the corner from MF to Main this summer and I'm wondering what people's suggestions were for resupply with fresh goods. We are having part of our group take out after MF so was going to leave some dry goods in a rig but not sure about produce or the like.


Will you let me know if salmon river food pack was able to help you out with this so i can maybe include it in future posts.. 

I should have included them before but i think most people tend to do their own food but there is an option to have food packed for you. Salmon river food packs are great people. I have never used them but always see them in the grocery store with giant check lists and overflowing carts.. this is a link to their website. Salmon River Food Packs


----------



## Waterhopper (Jul 3, 2017)

You can get your AIS stickers online from Idaho Fish and Game.


----------



## missiongravity (Jun 10, 2007)

Waterhopper said:


> You can get your AIS stickers online from Idaho Fish and Game.





I just ordered a handful of them for our upcoming trip. Any guess on how long they generally take to arrive?


----------



## Waterhopper (Jul 3, 2017)

I ordered mine on May 29, it arrived on June 10. You can print your order, that serves as proof of purchase until the stickers arrive.


----------



## missiongravity (Jun 10, 2007)

Waterhopper said:


> I ordered mine on May 29, it arrived on June 10. You can print your order, that serves as proof of purchase until the stickers arrive.



Thanks Waterhopper. Here is to hoping they arrive in time!


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody, Do you know if the new store carries dry ice? Coming through on a Sunday and the only thing we will need to re-supply with is dry ice. With all the craziness going on we don't want to piss off the local community by over staying our time in Salmon. It's to bad because we always liked contributing to the local community.


----------



## MTrafthobbit (May 27, 2020)

codycleve said:


> Will you let me know if salmon river food pack was able to help you out with this so i can maybe include it in future posts..
> 
> I should have included them before but i think most people tend to do their own food but there is an option to have food packed for you. Salmon river food packs are great people. I have never used them but always see them in the grocery store with giant check lists and overflowing carts.. this is a link to their website. Salmon River Food Packs


We are still trying to figure our options out - but thank you for the rec! It's definitely on our radar now, especially as the fail-safe against freeze-dried meals. I'll let you know what we go with!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

cain said:


> Cody, Do you know if the new store carries dry ice? Coming through on a Sunday and the only thing we will need to re-supply with is dry ice. With all the craziness going on we don't want to piss off the local community by over staying our time in Salmon. It's to bad because we always liked contributing to the local community.


I did not see dry ice when I was in there, if you are coming up from the south Lambs market in Challis has dry ice but I imagine you will be coming in on 28 from Idaho falls rather than up 93.


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Cody, Yes we will be coming up from Idaho Falls. We will just stock up on dry ice there. Thanks for all your help and info about Salmon. We love the area.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

My house shook pretty good again last night. There was another 4.6 at marsh creek. My friend working in stanley says they feel about 2 quakes a day. Just a heads up i dont see anything serious but know that there are still several small quakes a day at boundary.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

MFS update - stopped at Indian Creek on this past Saturday (6/20) and the bathroom was locked and no water was available - I likely missed that update somewhere in the past few weeks. Odd to do a MFS trip without any FS personnel at Boundary or Indian. Flying B was open, business as usual. Savage Grill in Salmon was a crowd pleaser for the hungry teenagers in the group on the return drive. 
Other notes: nice to see some road grading and drainage work being done on the Boundary Creek access road and on the Salmon River road. I've never seen the Salmon River road as nice was it was yesterday on the way out - great work by the road crews!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Just an update on Salmon, The east idaho public health has issued mandatory masks for public venues in Lemhi county.. So just bring a mask for your local shopping. you still see people without them but just a heads up.. 
Also some workers at various restaurants tested positive so some of them have closed temporarily or will only be doing takeout.. 
There are 2 large fires on the salmon challis right now but we have not been getting effected by the smoke, and neither posses a risk to river access.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for all of the information Cody. I was in Salmon a couple of times recently and this is what I experienced.

1) The Odd Fellow's Bakery is second to none. I stocked up with a cookie, chocolate croissant, and ham & cheese croissant just so I wouldn't need to stop for food on my drive home. Inside seating is closed and the staff all wear masks. I have eaten breakfast at several other places is Salmon and won't make that mistake again. I was kinda intrigued by the kitten yoga upstairs.

2) The Pork Peddler food is OK. I would stop by and get a plate of sweet potato fries and a beer to consume in their great outdoor seating area. The staff wore masks.

3) The Junkyard Bistro has better food than the Pork Peddler in my opinion, but none of the cooks or wait staff wore masks and the outdoor seating area kinda sucks.


----------

